# Ultra Racing Chassis Braces



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Per my PM, I'd recommend the front and rear strut tower bars, and the rear lower chassis brace.


----------



## Brischke (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Xtreme, thanks for the pm, I hadn't seen it yet when I wrote this.

I did find something on their website that helped me visualize the parts a little better... again new to suspension components.

http://www.ultraracing.my/template.asp?menuid=30

Anyone have thoughts on the rear sway bar from insane? I don't think it is out yet but curious of thoughts.


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd recommend the front and rear strut tower braces first, then focusing on the under braces. Each brace will compliment each other a bit more.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact us. We've been selling Ultra Racing for a few years now and are their direct US distributor.


----------

